
TorrentNet – Peer-To-peer Sites Using BitTorrent and SQLite - sktrdie
https://medium.com/@lmatteis/torrentnet-bd4f6dab15e4
======
haburka
Is this inspired by silicon valley season 4? Seems like a cool new Internet
idea.

On a more serious note, I love the idea of making the Internet more free, but
the issue with this is it serves people who use the Internet illicitly much
more than it serves people with more standard use cases. However, it also
serves political activists, so it can be good for that reason. I think
ultimately that these projects are often so disconnected from the any non
developer use case that they fail to meet the needs of people who are trying
to get away from censorship.

In other words, who wants this? Are they getting user feedback from people who
need it? Could these peoples needs be met with something simpler? If these
questions aren't asked, then this project is purely academic at best and at
worst empowers criminals.

~~~
sktrdie
There are benefits other than censorship resistance. For instance, these kind
of sites are cheaper to run and are more resilient to DDoS attacks.

------
StreamBright
This is a pretty cool solution for de-centralized web.

